# drawn-pulled



## crusty61 (Jul 9, 2006)

o.k i give in what is drawn or pulled meat.??????









  (love is as love does, and don't it sometimes hurt)quote


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 9, 2006)

"Pulled" meat, as far as I know, is when meat is cooked to absolute fall-off-the-bone tenderness & is then "pulled" by hand into shreds & then mixed with a spicy sauce.  Most used to make famous Southern "pulled" barbecue sandwiches, which, depending on where you are, can be made with either beef or pork.  (Although I've also made them with pulled turkey & chicken as well.)


----------



## jkath (Jul 9, 2006)

Best method of "pulling" is using 2 forks to separate the meat into tiny shreds. I use it often when making mexican food fillings for burritos, flautas and enchiladas.


----------



## vyapti (Jul 9, 2006)

I just use my fingers.


----------



## Steve A (Jul 9, 2006)

I've lived in the south mostly since 1974.  I've never heard the term drawn to be referred to meat.  Butter, yes, well water even, but not meat.

To that we pull or chop or let gravity take over and let it fall apart.

Ciaom


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 9, 2006)

The most "famous" is pulled pork which is cooked in a smoker.  I try to keep my smoker at around 200° - 225° F. cooking temperature.  Pork is done at 160° but to "pull" it requires a finishing temperature of about 190° - 200° F.  Rub your Boston butt with salt, pepper, and olive oil.  Place fat side up and depending on the size smoke for 6 - 12 hours.  Every now and then you will need to add more hardwood or coals and smoking chunks - my favorite is Hickory for pork butt.  Once the butt is done let it sit tented with foil for about 20 - 30 minutes.  This will let the juices re-distribute.  Then start pulling with two forks or if cool enough just use your fingers.


----------

